# RNT Original Acrylic



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

was looking into buying one, I've heard its the best call on the market for all around calling from "highballs" to soft quacks. anybody have this call?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

buy a wood call. i have the rnt hunter in cocobola. acrylics are more for show and contests. just sold a daisy cutter. echo timber is my other favorite call.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I use Primos Wenchs allmost exclusively but Ducknut has a nice RNT Org.
It sounds nice, always raspy and easy for him to work.
Soundoff Ducknut.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love my Echo timber, its double reed makes it real raspy. I was listeing to the RNT calls on their website, I like the sound of the hunter model, also the original.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i listen to all the sound files available and the calls are always blown by a professional caller and they all sound great. try the cheaper ones first. wood or poly


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for all the input guys


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I blow an RNT Acryllic old style, and RNT Bois D'arc (hedgeapple) Timbre call and a hand made from Greenwood, MS. I love them all. I have several that I mail ordered and blew decent but theres nothing like buying calls that you can blow first. I bought mine at Macks prairie wings and RNT call shop in Stuttgart. I like my acrylic because it never swells due to moisture so you can always take it apart to clean it or change reeds ect.


----------

